
Show HN: Building a Black Mirror 'Nosedive' rating app in a couple of hours - cyberferret
http://devan.blaze.com.au/blog/2016/11/30/building-a-nosedive-rating-app-in-a-couple-of-hours
======
raisedbyninjas
You should put it in the app stores. Netflix are the good guys, they won't
sue.

~~~
cyberferret
We may do something once we build out more functionality. I would really like
to try some face detection on there, and start recording aggregate ratings
etc. and make it truly social.

It's just that we have been burnt by C&D letters in the past for even
mentioning a brand name or using similar colours etc., so I am wary of waking
the savage beast, so to speak. :) I may drop NetFlix an email asking for
permission.

